# Favorite non-aggresive fish



## SnowCichlid.

What is everyones favorite fish that can be considered non-aggresive, or that would be well suited in a community tank?

Let me go first then. There is an assortment of peaceful cichlids that I like as well. The Keyhole cichlid is rather nice and the festive looks nice as well. Other fish besides peacefull cichlids would include different tera species and as well many bottome dwellers like cories and also the DOJO.

I have more but thats enough listed for one day :smile:


----------



## Innes

too hard a question, but generally whatever fish are in my tank are my faves untill I buy a new one.

But Neons, Bettas, Salvivis, and Eels are always winners for me.


----------



## RAZORTEETH

upside down catfish there colors are awesome when they get older


----------



## bobme

I like betas, they are niffty.
I also like gold fish, but i think i like them becuase they are cheep food.


----------



## Black Piranha

goldfish are evil and agressive, i had one that kicked my piranhas ass. and my fav no agressive fish are feeder guppies lol


----------



## AZ

stingrays and wimple piranhas and discus


----------



## Judazzz

I really like all those fancy-ass pleco's, like mango's, royals, queen arabesque's, clown pleco's and all those others. They look breath-taking, and are not agressive, but unfortunately it would cost me an arm and a leg to get a couple of them.
Besides that, I got a weak spot for cories (that's why I got so many in my piranha tank







): they're such hard-working, adorable little buggers, you just gotta love them


----------



## luva40

Pleco's , gold nugget being one of my favotites, Scats and Puffers (Semi-aggressive), Altough I can't seem to keep the Scats alive. I also enjoy cichlids but most are kind of aggressive, like Green Terrors and Red Devils.

-Kevin-


----------



## Black Piranha

Scats are BRACKISH WATER


----------



## AZ

yes puffers and plecos as well


----------



## thePACK

stingrays,killifishes,but my favorite is synodontis angelicus


----------



## SnowCichlid.

depends on waht rays you are talking about... the ever so popular Ocellate river ray gets up to 1' and they are not considered to be aggresive but capable of causing a potentialy fatal wound if they need too. So I just woulnt consider them a comunity fish ... but they are awesome though


----------



## RhomZilla

I have to go with discus, angel fish, neons and sharks (bala, redtail, rainbow.. ect).


----------



## SnowCichlid.

speaking of rays there are types of electric ray as well, now those are cool. There are rays with stinging spines that can cause some serious damage too. Can you imagine being mistaken for food by the Manta Ray. It is a devilray that gets about 30' wide


----------



## thePACK

SnowCichlid said:


> speaking of rays there are types of electric ray as well, now those are cool. There are rays with stinging spines that can cause some serious damage too. Can you imagine being mistaken for food by the Manta Ray. It is a devilray that gets about 30' wide


 those things are awesome looking.saw them on one of those water specials on animal planet.


----------



## Outie

Definately rays and discus. Although I can't help but always keep my tanks constantly stocked with pirahna's.
When i eventually move I will have both a all ray and an all discus tank.


----------



## WebHostExpert

My wifes fat golfball goldfish, we call him hoover.
I also liked the cichlids I used to have but dont know what there called they were very rare, will try to contact my cousin and ask him, he used to breed them.
MAD


----------



## Wolfman

Topaz Puffer Tank.


----------



## DBROWN

The black royal pleco with red eyes is pretty sweet


----------



## GARGOYLE

I would also have to say a ray.


----------



## unxchange

Rays are pretty aggressive if you ask me...
My favorite non-aggressive fish would have to be the Zebra Pleco.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Betta and Ramirezzi!


----------



## pcrose

I like clown fish they are so pretty and pufferfish. Out of freshwater I like any kind that is big with the fluffy tales. Like Butterflytales "A big goldfish"


----------



## mechanic

I like zebra danio's.They are hardy,cheap,and add alot of cheap motion to my aggressive tanks.
Later Eric


----------



## Netmancer

I used to love bettas, but after I started breeding them, it became more of a business before pleasure relationship. Now I don't breed anymore because I got kind of sick of it. My favorite right now would have to be the Ripsaw Catfish (Pseudodoras Niger). They get huge and they're neat to watch. Sometimes at night if conditions are right, they'll even come to the surface and "talk".







Kinda scary, but they're pretty tough too. I keep mine in a pirhana tank since he's like an armored truck. They have spines that run all along the side of thier body. I made the mistake of trying to push him gently with my hand to get him to move while vacuuming gravel one day. Those spines are SHARP. Left me with a pretty bloody wound. Don't think the Ps will be messing with him anytime soon.


----------



## unxchange

Clown Loaches and Corydoras.


----------



## RhomZilla

Does it have to be freshwater? Cause if not, Im changing my answer to seahorses. Damn those are dope!!!


----------



## Petzl88

For saltwater it is Emporer Angels.

For freshwater, a bunch of neon tetras. 50+ They look so cool.


----------



## p.u.guy

am i missing something or do i know a secret? why is no one mentioning rainbow fish or paradise fish? dwarf neon and boesmani's as well as red and threadfin rainbows are all non agressive and some of the nicest fish you can find, also fanning male paradise fish in mating preperation rival their cousins the bettas for prettiest finage. just thought id throw that at cha guys


----------



## icepick36m

I like glass cats...very cool looking.


----------



## zsizsi

pleco's,catfish and clown loaches


----------



## sccavee

I'm starting to like the Giant Danios I have with my Spilo CF. They never stop moving


----------



## homebrewed

Koi


----------



## wallago2111

Stingrays ,Asian Rummynose,darter tetras are among a few.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Oscars too!


----------



## baby_dragon

bettas, Plecos, arowana.


----------

